# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Danger with salamanders!

## COREY

Hey all,

May be old news to some but new for me. Thought I would share and educate.

Scientists have discovered a new strain of _chytridiomycosis. 

Batrachochytrium dendrobatidis which we though to be the originator of all the deaths now has a problematic brother in crime with the amphibian decline, specifically found in salamanders and tested on other amphibians. (Batrachochytrium salamandrivorans). 

Lets do our best to keep this one at bay and NOT mix amphibian species at home and not release unwanted amphibians. Also don't just throw dead amphibians down the toilet or bury them in your backyard. Make sure you freeze them first then soak them in isopropyl alcohol to help prevent the spread of this deadly fungus or any disease for that matter.

Very Respectfully,

Corey Pelcher
Owner
A.I.R. Exotics (Formally CJ's Frogs)

ARTICLE:

http://www.pnas.org/content/early/20...ge=1&view=FitH_

----------


## Lija

i came here today just to share the same news

BBC News - Salamander threatened by skin-eating fungus

----------


## COREY

Lija,

the BBC news was put out by FROGFORUMAMPHIBIANEWS haha..they beat ya to it.  Mine was an article from the doctors/scientists.  It was different however more supporting evidence to this DREADFUL SITUATION  :Mad:

----------


## Carlos

Hi Corey!  Your link took me to a "content not found page."  Following link will take you to an article in PDF form:
Batrachochytrium salamandrivorans sp. nov. causes lethal chytridiomycosis in amphibians; is it the same one you are referring too?  Thank you  :Smile:  !

----------


## COREY

yes it is I don't know why it doesn't work anymore

----------

